

"The Aeron was a throne perfectly tailored to Silicon Valley’s vanities." - anjalimullany
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1671789/the-untold-history-of-how-the-aeron-chair-came-to-be#1

======
maccabeem
fascinating story.

